# Panasonic TH-L32E5D FHD LED vs Samsung EH5000R



## sirfamol85 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello Friends,

After searching lot, about LCD vs LED. I finally decided - after visiting the shops and compairing - to get LED TV as the quality matters than the size for me.
I planning to buy 32' LED and Full HD tv on this Dasahra. so please help me to decide in following two models.

Panosonic TH-L32E5D - Cost around 38.5K
        - Pros
             - Has IPS Panel
             - 2 years warranty
             - has internet feature ( not matters most)
             - 4 HDMI
        - Cons
              - costlier than samsung EH 5000

Also panosonic this model has 50Hz panel drive, what it mean> is it pro or con?

Samsung EH5000R - Cost around 32K
        - Pros
              - less costlier than panasonic
        - Cons
              - 1 year warrantly
              - No lan port
              - 2 HDMI
              - No IPS Panel 

Also dont know what type of panels the samsung uses, and those are durable? 
my budget is 40K.

Please help.

Thanks,
Amol


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 16, 2012)

For the price Samsung EH5000 is really a very good option, nothing beats it at that price.
Now if you want the best non 3D LED TV, then you can can have a look at Samsung ES5600. It will cost you minimum 40-42k


----------



## Minion (Oct 16, 2012)

Samsung 32Eh5000 is a very good budget led TV and is available for 32k.you could get Sony 32EX650 for around 40k.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Oct 17, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> For the price Samsung EH5000 is really a very good option, nothing beats it at that price.
> Now if you want the best non 3D LED TV, then you can can have a look at Samsung ES5600. It will cost you minimum 40-42k



Thank you for reply.

Samsung dont have any problems?, means I am not an expert, but  just wanted to check before investing money. As where I go in shops the shopkeepers are telling not by samsung TV as it will give you problem afterwords. Atleast 4 people had said me this.

 Thanks,



Minion said:


> Samsung 32Eh5000 is a very good budget led TV and is available for 32k.you could get Sony 32EX650 for around 40k.



Thanks for reply.
hey do you have any idea about whats better thing in Sony 32EX650 which I am not getting in above Panosonic model.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 17, 2012)

> Samsung dont have any problems?, means I am not an expert, but just wanted to check before investing money. As where I go in shops the shopkeepers are telling not by samsung TV as it will give you problem afterwords. Atleast 4 people had said me this.


There are no issues as such and even I haven't heard anything like this before.


----------



## rider (Oct 17, 2012)

+1 to Samsung EH5000


----------



## sirfamol85 (Oct 17, 2012)

UA40EH5000R what about his model , will you guys give +1 to it ? my max budget is 50K.

thanks,
Amol


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 17, 2012)

^^^^^
Yes....


----------



## sirfamol85 (Oct 17, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^^^
> Yes....



ok, Can I connect HDMI speaker system like 5.1 to this tv?


----------



## rider (Oct 17, 2012)

sirfamol85 said:


> UA40EH5000R what about his model , will you guys give +1 to it ? my max budget is 50K.
> 
> thanks,
> Amol



yes! the picture quality is awesome.


----------



## Minion (Oct 17, 2012)

sirfamol85 said:


> Thank you for reply.
> 
> Samsung dont have any problems?, means I am not an expert, but  just wanted to check before investing money. As where I go in shops the shopkeepers are telling not by samsung TV as it will give you problem afterwords. Atleast 4 people had said me this.
> 
> ...



If you can spend 40k then it is better to go with Sony 32EX650.Panasonic is good at building plasma not led tvs.This Sony 32EX650 will provide with very good picture quality.
If you want to buy a good Led around 30k I will suggest you to look at Samsung 32EH5000 nothing can beat it its price range.



sirfamol85 said:


> ok, Can I connect HDMI speaker system like 5.1 to this tv?



Yes,you need to connect your speakers though Optical out of tv.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Oct 17, 2012)

rider said:


> yes! the picture quality is awesome.



hdmi audio ?


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 17, 2012)

sirfamol85 said:


> ok, Can I connect HDMI speaker system like 5.1 to this tv?


Yes you can connect the speakers to it, but they are no speakers are connected by HDMI port.


----------



## Minion (Oct 17, 2012)

sirfamol85 said:


> hdmi audio ?



It is not possible since HDMI can carry 2 channel or a surround sound container format like Dolby Digital or DTS. 
For connecting 5.1 speakers you can buy a optical out bracket and can connect your 5.1 speakers.This is same in any tv you buy no matter how much it cost.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok, guys then. Thank you for all of your help.
Now I am going out and will be back with TV 

Here is what i decided now...

will be buying samsung UA40EH5000R finally.

Thanks all again.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 17, 2012)

Make sure you don't more than 47-48k for that.
And try to bargain as much as possible, there is a lot of margin in these products.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Oct 17, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Make sure you don't more than 47-48k for that.
> And try to bargain as much as possible, there is a lot of margin in these products.



Hi, Just came from outside.

He given me two options 

Panosonic TH-L39EM5D - 47K
Samsung 40EH5000R - 48K

what you ssay.


----------



## Minion (Oct 18, 2012)

Get Samsung 40EH5000 which has 2 HDMI ports which is bare minimum for any tv.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 19, 2012)

I don't have any idea about that Panasonic model, but still would suggest you to buy Samsung.


----------



## sirfamol85 (Oct 19, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I don't have any idea about that Panasonic model, but still would suggest you to buy Samsung.



I buyed Panasonic. Thank you all.


----------

